# TFS NCEES Afternoon vs Morning Difficulty



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I just completed my second pass on the NCEES practice exam. I had nearly the same score this time. This is really disappointed because it pretty much implies I have been spinning my wheels this entire time.

I have noticed the afternoon really kills me. Is there any non-standard suggestions? Yeah, study more is a tired one, but I am looking for som more meaty advice.

Cheers!


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 7, 2018)

Exam mental fitness is critical. 
Fatigue kicks in, and brain makes stupid silly mistakes. You have to train yourself for these unfortunate scenarios. 

Maybe tweak your strategy a bit, or organize your material better. 

Obviously the most impactful is to keep doing problems, different types, possibly harder than ncees...more on merm level.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 9, 2018)

You're going to have to dig into what is causing you to trip up on the ones you miss.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 10, 2018)

I redid the afternoon again with only 3 wrong and 45 min before time was up. I feel like I am getting better at the stuff.


----------

